# Dvorak - String Quartet 4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The 3th quartet is a quirky work of 3 movements which, to me, doesn't sound terribly Czech or Dvorakian but is a nice quartet and doesn't overstay its welcome like the 3rd. This is going to be a sort review with so few recordings. Basically there's very little to choose between them but here's my uber-brief opinion.

Recommended

Panocha
Fine Arts
Stamitz 
Vogler

*Top Pick*

*Prague* - as sweet as some of the playing is from the competition (and there's some moments of real beauty elsewhere) the Prague have more passion, fire and power here and it makes a difference, especially in the 1st and 3rd movements. I really liked the recorded sound on this one with plenty of analogue bloom, good balances and nice depth.


----------

